

Obama: How the Presidency Made Me a Better Father - cawel
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/barack-obama/how-the-presidency-made-me-a-better-father_b_7632178.html

======
shit_parade2
Certainly did not make him a better human being between condoning torture,
kill lists, and his utter disregard for human liberties. I wonder how any
child could respect such a bloodthirsty parent.

